
Ask HN: Gifts for Investors? - bculper
I&#x27;ve been bootstrapping a product for several years and last week we secured our first seed investor.<p>I&#x27;m so humbled that this investor was willing to take a risk on us, our product, and our vision that I&#x27;m confronting a threshold question in my first relationship with an investor:<p>Do I send him a personal gift to convey my deep appreciation, or do I just stay focused on the product and pretend like I&#x27;ve been here before?
======
Alupis
I've no experience here, but a decent bottle of wine, along with a simple
thank you card would almost certainly be appreciated. It might depend how
personal of a relationship you have, our will have with this investor though.

I would just say what you did here, you're really appreciate of their
confidence in your company and product, and look forward to the future.

------
troydavis
With my investor hat on: convey your deep appreciation by staying focused (and
providing transparent updates along the way, especially when it's going
poorly). That is plenty.

------
greenyoda
Stay focused. Your best gift to your investor would be a good return on
investment - a successful product.

------
arthurcolle
Pick option 2

